# جميع اللهجات: ذرية - ذراري



## Hemza

السلام عليكم يا جماعة

هل هذه الكلمة [ذرية - ذراري] مستخدمة بلهجتكم و معنها في أجزاء المغرب"طفل/أطفال"؟ شكرا


----------



## momai

نستخدم كلمة ذريّة في سوريا أحيانا في بعض السياقات التي تدل على النسل والأولاد بشكل عام  وليس بمعنى طفل /أطفال

متال:ذريتو عاطلة  أي أبنائه ليسوا صالحين


----------



## Hemza

شكرا على التوضيح يا خايو


----------



## momai

عفوا يا صديقي


----------



## WadiH

نعم موجودة بهذا المعنى في لهجات جزيرة العرب، وإن كانت تعتبر من المفردات القديمة نوعاً ما.


----------



## Hemza

شكرا يا أخوي وادي حنيفة (موقع جميل جدا على ما رأيت على قوقل اماج


----------



## WadiH

عفواً حمزة، وإن شاء الله نستضيفك هنا عما قريب.


----------



## Aloulu

احنا في تونس نستخدمون هذه كلمة في المناطق الريفية أيضاً ولاكن في سياق معين و هي تعني أطفال بشكل عام بما فيهم بنات وليس أولاد فقط. واحنا ننطقون حرف "ذ" تماماً وليس ب "د" ن.


----------

